# aromatherapy blends and recipes



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

This site has a lot of good recipes and blends using essential oils:

http://www.aromaweb.com/recipes/default.asp


----------



## Cathy8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Good link. Thanks


----------

